# Ace the killer



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ace and his attack on the dog car. Several of the dogs love to kill this thing lol.


----------



## suzie_clue (Aug 4, 2010)

That's funny!!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

lol too funny


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's funny. Have you ever given your dogs weasel balls? Dosia flips out for his. It's a ball that rolls fast all by it's self and it has a tail attached to it so when it runs over the tail it switches directions. I bet Ace would love one


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> LMAO that's funny. Have you ever given your dogs weasel balls? Dosia flips out for his. It's a ball that rolls fast all by it's self and it has a tail attached to it so when it runs over the tail it switches directions. I bet Ace would love one


I am gonna have to find out about that!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Let me try to find you a link where you can pic one up 

here you go

http://store.twistedgrins.com/store...&i=234707643&gclid=CKXiluL8qqMCFQwObAodUS8t5A


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Too funny! my dog has issues with water hoses, probably would do the same with the car! Ace is so super cute.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Holly I can't believe how RCTD your dog is!!! You're going to have a lot of people upset who enjoy Remote Control Toys!!! GREAT VIDEO!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jayandlacy said:


> Too funny! my dog has issues with water hoses, probably would do the same with the car! Ace is so super cute.


Snoop with Water aggressive. He is a hose water killer.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG this is how my weimaraner is with any remote control or battery operated car or truck. At first we all thought it was funny. Then my grandson got a very expensive remote control car he loved and Drake attacked it......Smashed it into pieces and Riley cried his eyes out. Broke my heart......Now he gets locked up when the toys that move come out..and what did mom say? " I told ya not to teach him that"


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Snoops water aggression is a problem. I can't use any water when hes outside. No sprinkler or anything. I also can't fill up any water bowls lol. He can not be around running water of any kind lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG! Great video! Ace is such a handsome boy! Great shots of Snoop too!!! Awesome!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL!! That is to funny. I LOVE that vicious bark of his too! hahaha what an awesome video. I love me some Ace!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

That's so funny Holly!! So much safer and cheaper than a lawn mower. Lol!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the video reminds me of cujo lol.... awesome pic shots of snoop the fist shot looks like he is glued to the fence... LMAO


----------

